# ?
,         ,   , ,    .      :     ,      ,       ,   ?

----------


## V00D00People

-

----------


## LOGR

-           ,     .

----------


## laithemmer

-       -,  ,         " !",       -    ,        !

----------

,      ,      ,   10   ,          ,      .      쳿       .

----------

,          .  ,                    .

----------

>

----------


## GrayFox

> -           ,     .

    .     -

----------



----------


## 23q

> ,          .

    .  

> 

  ,          .

----------

,     
    ,   .    ???

----------


## Karen

.       ...

----------

> .       ...

      ,    . ϳ ,     ,  ( '   , )
   ,  ,               .
      ,   ,     _  -   ..
        ...    쳺

----------

